# Ken Shamrock v Kimbo Slice



## LWB (Jan 6, 2008)

Good main event? What do you think?

I think the might have done better than give Kimbo someone who's lost 5 fights in a row and 7 out of the last 8, they obviously want someone that doesn't pose a real threat, which makes it less a sport and more an attraction I guess.


----------



## Sports-Select.co.uk (Feb 12, 2008)

Most US punters won't know about Shamrocks last loss on CR, (or even what CR is) he still has a "name" in MMA but his heart is gone and Kimbo is hungry. It's just good business. I'd watch.


----------



## LWB (Jan 6, 2008)

I agree, it is good business and I'll watch it too.


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Not the fight i wanted to see. I'd rather have watched Sean Gannon hand it to Kimbo again than the Shamrock fight but as has been said it's good fro business so that will provail. Ken is a dangerous man especially if he takes it to the ground and doesn't stand with Kimbo then the fight may be a lot more interesting than most people see it being.

Ken to go for and early takedown or submission * leg lock most likely *

Kimbo will go for the KO

could be a long night for Kimbo or a short one for Ken.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

LOL, gotta agreed with Chase and his predictions - if I where them, those would be my tactics:growl:


----------



## LWB (Jan 6, 2008)

Well they aren't exactly hard to predict! lol. Although I guess Ken might try to stand with Kimbo for 10 seconds or so.


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

LWB said:


> Well they aren't exactly hard to predict! lol. Although I guess Ken might try to stand with Kimbo for 10 seconds or so.


Not if he wants to risk getting KTFO'd again like he did against Buzz on CR and i've got a sneaky suspicion that Kimbo may hit a little harder than what Buzz does.


----------



## NLG (Sep 6, 2007)

This match up = no


----------



## tam (Jun 7, 2008)

its a smart match to get casual fans to watch.

Two fairly well known names in the main event.

If Ken wins, then they can say Kimbo lost to a legend of the sport. If Kimbo wins, they can say Kimbo beat a legend.

I kind of hope Ken wins so he can retire and piss off.


----------



## rob (Jul 4, 2008)

did Shamrock vs Shamrock ever happen?


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Not that im aware of.

I would like to shamrock win. Hes been around entertaining for a long time.Yeh .. and then maybe go fourth.

I would like to see the James thompson have another go.


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Shamrock vs SDhamrock never happened but there is still time as Pro Elite have managed to sign Ken to fight and with Frank also being signed by Pro Elite it could happen as Ken's swansong.


----------



## davy (Apr 21, 2008)

Pah, an out-dated dinosaur vs backstreet brawler come internet celebrity. Good for pay-per-view? Probably. Good for the image of MMA? Probably not.

Would prefer to see Shamrock vs Shamrock, fitting to see Ken retire after getting smashed by Frank.


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

I'd like to see Kimbo get given someone who is good.

Shamrock is past it. If Kimbo wins, he'll just be laughed at for being fed opponents, if Kimbo loses, he'll get laughed at for being a street thug who can't beat an old man.

He needs to start fighting top 10 heavyweights


----------



## LWB (Jan 6, 2008)

Top 20 heavyweights might even be a good start lol. I just always go back to the fact that Ken has lost 5 in a row! How can anyone justify this as a main event, it's a joke.


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

LWB said:


> Top 20 heavyweights might even be a good start lol. I just always go back to the fact that Ken has lost 5 in a row! How can anyone justify this as a main event, it's a joke.


The Man got KO'd by Buzz Berry so why Pro Elite think he can withstand a shot from Kimbo is beyond me.

I'd like to see Kimbo against a top 20 heavyweights too but he does need to get a ground game or at least a water tight guard first before tackling someone with better ground skills than James Thompson


----------



## rob (Jul 4, 2008)

Stick him in with Fedor. For a laugh. See how he does...


----------



## LWB (Jan 6, 2008)

It's a very obvious thing to say I know, but Brett Rogers has got to be the ideal fight right now. Rogers isn't way ahead on experience, he wants to fight Kimbo, the build up has practically already started, just get the fight made already!


----------



## NiteEyez (Apr 14, 2008)

Is there anyway to watch this here in the UK??


----------

